# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Forumistet ne Greqi.

## maratonomak

Pershendetje per te gjithe shqiptaret ne Greqi dhe vecanerisht per forumistet .

Ju uroj shendet te mire dhe suksese ne jeten tuaj , dhe sa me pak telashe ,

e hapa kete teme per te pare nga afer se si ju shkojne punet , dhe se si po e perballoni krizen ekonomike qe ka vendi ku kemi emigruar ,

ju ftoj per pershendetje dhe diskutime te metejshme.
flm .

----------

user010 (16-07-2014)

----------


## Pogradecari



----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Keq e kane punen grekerit,kan filluar ta hollojne uzon me uje.........

----------


## ZbatoRregullat

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVlM0ENQibM


Ky pershendeti Shiqptaret more, prej hallit kane dale ne Greqi, jo nga qefi

----------


## Pogradecari

> Ky pershendeti Shiqptaret more, prej hallit kane dale ne Greqi, jo nga qefi


*

e lexoj e lexoj por nuk e mar vesh 
cdo te thuash






*

----------


## maratonomak

> *
> 
> e lexoj e lexoj por nuk e mar vesh 
> cdo te thuash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pogradecari

greket jane vertet te pabese dhe ne qe jetojme ne greqi e dime mire kete , dhe nje fjale e urrte thote ; 

njeriu yt do ta haje mishin po do te ti leje kockat por i huaji te ha me gjithe eshtra

mua nuk me djeg barku per greket por per bashkekombasit e mi shqiptare dhe dua te dij se si i kane hallet .

ne qe jetojme ne greqi nuk harrojme kurre dhe kursesi nuk helenizohemi dhe as qe duam te behemi greke , por derisa nuk ka nje vend per ne ne shqiperi ne do jetojme e punojme ketu me nder e respekt per familjet tona per identitetin tone kombetare dhe nuk do shnderohemi ne nje popull parazit dhe grabitqar sic jane vete greket dhe serbet .

gjithsesi te jap te drejte ty per qendrimin qe ke ndaj grekeve .mos mendo se je i vetem .

----------


## shtrigaa

ehu pershendetje forumista muahqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq

----------


## prenceedi

> pogradecari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ne qe jetojme ne greqi nuk harrojme kurre dhe kursesi nuk helenizohemi dhe as qe duam te behemi greke* , por derisa nuk ka nje vend per ne ne shqiperi ne do jetojme e punojme ketu me nder e respekt per familjet tona per identitetin tone kombetare dhe nuk do shnderohemi ne nje popull parazit dhe grabitqar sic jane vete greket dhe serbet .


me fal po ja ke fut kot me duket..........
A e di se sa shqiptare kane filluar proceduren e marjes se kombesise Greke???????
Mos me thoni tani se po e bejne nga halli!!!!!!!!
Vend ne shqiperi ka per te gjithe, varet se cfar vendi pretendon ti   :shkelje syri:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Pershendetje forumista
mos me thuj  prenceedi zdo e maresh?

----------


## Besoja

Unë nuk trembem kur shoh nudo femrash
As dhe kur ka tradhëti në dashuri
Unë trembem kur dëgjoj për ndrrime emrash
Dhe kur shqiptarët po i thonë vendlidjes...Greqi!!!

----------


## prenceedi

> Pershendetje forumista
> mos me thuj  prenceedi zdo e maresh?


mbase ty do te te duket patriotizem i tepruar po te te them qe :*jo nuk do ta mar*
Nuk do ta mar per arsyen me te thjeshte: *se nuk me hyn ne pune*
Dhe mbi te gjitha e bera shpernguljen drejt shqiperise :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> mbase ty do te te duket patriotizem i tepruar po te te them qe :*jo nuk do ta mar*
> Nuk do ta mar per arsyen me te thjeshte: *se nuk me hyn ne pune*
> Dhe mbi te gjitha e bera shpernguljen drejt shqiperise


te lumte  gjene me te mire qe do besh per ty po se di a do jete 
aq e mire per  te ardhmen e familjes tende edhe me shume per femijet!
une lek per te mare nje nenshtetesi nuk jap
kur ta japin falas do e mendoj :perqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Unë nuk trembem kur shoh nudo femrash
> As dhe kur ka tradhëti në dashuri
> Unë trembem kur dëgjoj për ndrrime emrash
> Dhe kur shqiptarët po i thonë vendlidjes...Greqi!!!


mos u frikeso mo BESO se ndrimi i emrit nuk eshte kaq me zarar
po mendja e njeriut mendimet edhe kombesia mos nderohet ate thuaj
se po ngateruam edhe gjakun ateher tungjatjeta

----------


## prenceedi

> te lumte  gjene me te mire qe do besh per ty po se di a do jete 
> aq e mire per  te ardhmen e familjes tende edhe me shume per femijet!
> une lek per te mare nje nenshtetesi nuk jap
> kur ta japin falas do e mendoj


Edhe ne pyjet me debore ka jete Helen .........ka qene titulli i nje filmi shqiptar
Sa per femijet nuk ndryshon ndonje gje besoj, nese do ishin ne greqi destinacioni do ish ne nje nga universitetet greke, ndersa ne shqiperi ndoshta do kene ndonje destinacion tjeter................me te mire kuptohet :buzeqeshje:

----------


## maratonomak

pershendetje te gjithe forumisteteve ne greqi .

----------


## drague

> pershendetje te gjithe forumisteteve ne greqi .


a gjete pune mer daj???

akoma krize aty??

Psh.

----------


## maratonomak

> a gjete pune mer daj???
> 
> akoma krize aty??
> 
> Psh.


po , ketu eshte ende krize ekonomike , kjo situate mund te vashdoje per nje 5 vjecar dhe qeveria greke ka bere disa ndryshime ne lidhje me pagat , pensionet , siguracioni dhe sistemi shendetesor ne dem te shtreses se varfer dhe shtreses se mesme me qellim qe te shkurtoje shpenximet shteterore .

ka nderprere shume perkrahjen siociliale te punetoret ndertimore dhe ata turistike .

kjo situate ndikon shume te emigrantet pasi nuk mund te plotesojme kushtet e duhura ekonomike per te jetuar ketu ne greqi , duke pasur kete mireqenie qe kemi ketu .
pervec qirase , dhe taksave qe perfshihem te faturat e energjise elektrike dhe ujit qe paguajme , na duhet te paguajme edhe per te pasur sherbimin shendetesor dhe farmaceutik , nderkohe qe deria para  2 vitesh kjo ishte falas .
une paguaj 2 mije euro cdo vit per te pasur nje liber shendeti , ku mund te kurohem falas [ megjithese institucionet greke jane bere si mos me keq dhe nuk mer sherbimin e nevojshem ashtu sic duhet].


me pak fjale , duhet te kthehemi ne shqiperi , por kjo nuk eshte e lehte per shume prej nesh .
kjo ka diskutim te metejshem qe nuk kam kohe ta vashdoj .

ju uroj shendet te mire dhe pune te mbare.

----------


## shtrigaa

pershendetje
helen motrushe muahqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
maratonomak ke hak po ku te kuptojn ata qe jetojn ne amerik
lagja tjeter pershendetjeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## kthetrat

E rrallë, 90-vjeçarja zhdëp më dru shqiptarin që tentoi ta grabisë
E HENE, 02 GUSHT 2010 17:10	 EKSKLUZIVE


Iraklio, Kretë – Greqi, 2 Gusht 2010 NOA – As që mund ta mendonte jo ai që tentoi grabitjen, por edhe shumëkush nga ne, se një plakë afër të njëqindtave do të bëhej aq “grindavece” dhe e fuqishme sa ta zhdëpte më dru kur iu sul t’i rrëmbente çantën me paratë e pensionit të përmuajshëm.

Ngjarja e rrallë ka ndodhur në qytetin e Iraklios në ishullin e Kretës në Greqi, me protagonistë një të ri shqiptar dhe një plakë 90 vjeçare helene, raporton korrespondenti i agjencisë NOA duke iu referuar burimeve zyrtare policore dhe denoncimit të së dëmtuarës.

Gjithçka ka ndodhur në qendër të qytetit të Iraklios, pak para mesditës së sotme. Plaka plot 90 vjeçe, kishte dalë nga shtëpia dhe kishte shkuar deri në bankën postare ku po tërhiqte pensionin.

Por pa e ditur se ndoshta ndiqej nga një person që synonte të rrëmbente gjahun afro 600 eurosh.

Në momentet që është futur në rrugicën jo larg shtëpisë, 90-vjeçarja u ndal papritur nga dora e një të riu që ndërsa i bllokoi të ecurën, po përpiqej t’i rrëmbente çantën ku gjendej “gjahu”.

Këtu, djaloshi 24-vjeçar nga Shqipëria, ka marrë një mësim të mirë. Plaka dhe pse plot 90 vjeçe, e ka gjetur befas fuqinë që t’i kthehej të riut dhe ta godiste sa të mundte.

“Unë jam nga Kreta dhe me ne, ta mendojnë mirë kur merren se s’u falim kurrgjë. Kur e pashë atë djalë që po më merrte çantën, e vetmja gjë që mendova ishte se vate e shkoi pensioni im, e hajt të jetoj një muaj të tërë, e të paguaj ilaçet. Me atë çantë që donte të më grabiste, e kam goditur ku të mundja dhe s’kam reshtur së shari atë dhe së bërtituri që të afroheshin njerëz”, - rrëfen në denoncimin e saj, 90-vjeçarja.

“Më shumë i gjuajta aty ku e dija që do t’i dhembte më tepër”, - vazhdon gruaja plakë, duke nënkuptuar organet gjenitale, goditja e të cilave e kishte sprapsur të riun që pasi ra një moment poshtë, gjeti forca të ngrihej, jo për të plotësuar grabitjen, por për t’u zhdukur që të mos e kapte policia.

Por dhe kjo pjesë e planit nuk ka funksionuar për të riun shqiptar sepse në pak minuta u rrethua nga makina policore dhe iu dorëzua prangave pa rezistencë.

“Megjithëse çantën nuk ma mori dot, varësen e floririt që kisha në qafë ma rrëmbeu duke ma shkulur”, - vazhdon plaka që po kap një shekull jetë, por duke mos u mërzitur për shumë që iu grabit varësja sepse po sot, ajo iu rikthye pas ndalimit të të dyshuarit.

n.s/r.n/NOA

----------


## shtrigaa

pershndetje lagja keni humbur te gjith mor amani.muaqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq

----------

